# So Sad



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

When my ex and I were separated but still living in the same house I found out he was on a dating site and it really bothered me because I thought we had just split and already he was trying to replace me,he had'nt been on the site to long and he closed his account.
Well almost 5 months later after thinking for sure my ex and I would reconnect I decided ok I will sign up on a dating site.I chose the same one he had been on because I knew he was not on there anymore.
Well last night to my surprise he sends me a message which read hey you good luck on here you look beautiful I think you should have a different angle on the 3rd pic though it does'nt look like you.I replied Hi Thanks for the compliment.He replies I am glad you are moving on with your life and I hope you find someone with a heart of gold please be careful.I reply I will make sure I am careful.His reply If ya get hassles let me know please and they won't show up unnounced.I reply you mean you would protect me,his reply yes I would and the final reply from me was that makes me feel good.I was so sad last night Ihave only gone onto this site to make myself feel good boost my self esteem I am not really ready for a relationship I guess I am sad because he is moving on and I don't know why he does not want to try again.I read many different posts here and alot of them are how much one one do to get the other back it breaks my heart I feel that he never loved me and it is so easy for him to walk away.What do you people think of the situation.Oh and P.S I am not leading anyone on re the dating site I have written that I am just looking for friendship.


----------



## seekingAdvice3 (Oct 6, 2008)

It would help to know what the reasons behind the separation are, and also please use paragraphs and normal punctuation, it's very difficult to follow your text.

So, you two still live in the same place and you're sending these messages back and forth via the internet? If that's the case you should just TALK to him in person.


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

We are no longer living in the same home,we split because he was being difficult with my daughter his stepdaughter not because we had issues.


----------



## NikiVicious (Oct 2, 2008)

Well, if you guys split why does the dating site bother you? (were you married or bf/gf?)

You went to the same site he did to help rebuild your self esteem. Maybe that is why he did it too!? 

Some relationships aren't meant to be.


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

I still love my ex and it is hard seeing that he is moving forward also,he sent a message a few min ago asking if his pictures he has posted looks good or do I look old and crappy.Why is he doing this?
Is he wanting me to reply and what does he want me to say.I just wish he would ask me out on a date.I am scared to ask him cause I am sure he will say no.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

oh man...

send him flowers...buy him a copy of the cd with "your song" on it...something...he wants the attention...that's why he ever was on that dating site...that's my guess..."court" him, chase a little...he'll love it...


----------



## trexy66 (Apr 19, 2008)

Do you really think that is what he wants?He did tell me that it was over and that he is happy that I am moving forward not that I want to.It is really hard to read him and I am afraid I will get rejected and feel like a real fool.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

trexy66 said:


> Do you really think that is what he wants?He did tell me that it was over and that he is happy that I am moving forward not that I want to.It is really hard to read him and I am afraid I will get rejected and feel like a real fool.


that would make us all fools, and i refuse to believe "all" statements...think of the ocean run salmon that swims the ocean, upstream against all odds, to reach it's spawning grounds...try...like that, if you don't want to lose him...


----------

